# Kultura > Kuzhina shqiptare dhe e huaj >  Për çfarë njihemi ne shqiptarët në kuzhinë?

## xixe xixellonja

..............Mirdita te gjithve............... :Lulja3:  
Çka mendoni ju, me te cillat recepta, gjellera jemi te njofur ne Europ, Bot, dhe i cili eshte me i njoftur, apo me te cilin jemi me te popullarizuar.

                                                Ju falenderoj, çdo te mir.

----------


## bOndi_oo7

me pasulin ndoshta,heheheee, 

(nuk di a esht specijalitet shqipetar, po sidoqofte shum te mire e bojm kendej nga ne)

----------


## Legjioni

ne kohen e fundit,
jemi te njohur me Fline Kosovare.

----------


## derjansi

taratori eshte shume i njoft

----------


## Pyrrhus_Mollos

pershesh me qumesht, buke me vaj dhe gure kripe (nese nuk ka sheqer)

----------


## dodoni

> ..............Mirdita te gjithve............... 
> Çka mendoni ju, me te cillat recepta, gjellera jemi te njofur ne Europ, Bot, dhe i cili eshte me i njoftur, apo me te cilin jemi me te popullarizuar.
> 
>                                                 Ju falenderoj, çdo te mir.


Kuzhina nuk eshte aq e njohur ne Europe e Bote, sepse ka shume pak restorane shqiptare jashte. Tani ka filluar pak te njihet edhe kuzhina shqiptare ne bote. Gjellat dhe paragjellat tona perfshijne:

- Fline e Kosoves
- Langu (paragjelle)
- Krelanat (me miell gruri dhe misri)
- Pitet apo Burekat (megjithese keto jane gjithe ballkanase por ne kemi nje llojllojshmeri me te madhe te tyre, si Pitet me Mish te Grire (apo te Blum) dhe Mantiat, Spinaq, Gjize, Lakra, Qepe, Molla, Fasule, etj. etj., pra Pitja te ne eshte me e zhvilluar se ne cilindo vend tjeter ne Ballkan, dhe jo me kot edhe sot gjithe burektoret ne Slloveni, Kroaci, Bosnje etj. jane me pronar dhe kuzhinier shqiptar)

Keto jane vetem nga krahinat shqiptare te Kosoves dhe ka edhe shume tjera qe mua nuk me bijne ne mend per momentin por ka edhe kuzhina te krahinave tjera shqiptare si Tave Elbasoni etj. etj.

Tung Pejone apo Dukagjinse (qysh te kish qef ti)

----------


## dibrani2006

PILAFIN E KEMI TE MIRE POR KUR JA FILLOJME ME GROSH NANE MOJ NANE, KRISI PUSHKA NE MAJE TE MALIT

----------


## xixe xixellonja

............. :pa dhembe:  .................po ju mos beni hajgare me Pasul, por po ju pys seriozisht sepse kur te me pysin mua nuk di se qe tju them...eshte e vertet qe Pasulin ne Shqiptaret e perdoremi shum, por siq e permendet, Flin e Kosoves, Pitet,Bureket, ndoshta me keto, ah keto te tria i kam shum per qef po jav ndiej eren...me ka marr madhi ti ngreni,sidomos nji Samun me Qevapa te Pejes sime...
                                     ...dibran, te lutem ma spjego ket gjell qe e permende siq eshte me çka nreqet, ndoshta e njof me ndonje emre te tjeter, dhe ti drijans qe eshte taratori,ju falenderoj...ndoshta keshtu  quhen ne Shqiperi, met vertet vet nuk i njof, spjegomani pak... :Lulja3:  Pershendetje te gjithve, nga Pejanja.

----------


## derjansi

Xixellonje na fal qe nuk ta morem seriozisht temen, po per ner me thane te drejten un nuk di asni.
taratori bohet me kos, kastraveca, vaj ulliri e hudhra pra nuk eshte naj gjo e mire, thjesht e thashe per shaka.

----------


## Antipatrea

> Grosh, grosh.  Cdo te hene.  Dhe pastaj te marten ben pilaf qe ti hash me grosh.  Kini kujdes kur ndizni cakmaket


Grosh me pilaf, gjella e miqesise Shqiperi - Kine  :pa dhembe:   :pa dhembe:   :pa dhembe:  shkurt gjella miqesia...

Nejse sa per gjellet : Tave kosi, ose e thene ndryshe tave Elbasani. 
Tave dheu (apo sdo ha sot, mezi po pres). 
Andej nga jugu e qajne qingjine pjekur ne hell. 
Qofte kosove dhe kernacka korce.....boll tani se po me con goja leng....hajde kalofshi mire

----------


## xixe xixellonja

> Xixellonje na fal qe nuk ta morem seriozisht temen, po per ner me thane te drejten un nuk di asni.
> taratori bohet me kos, kastraveca, vaj ulliri e hudhra pra nuk eshte naj gjo e mire, thjesht e thashe per shaka.


......................................
................mir nuk e merr ket per shaka apo per hajgare sepse ky siq i thua ti taratori e kemi dhe ne Kosov eshte i fresket, dhe ushqim i let per dark, me pelqen dhe mua por pa vaj.            ....pershendetje... :Lulja3:

----------


## Antipatrea

bejeni me salce kosi se behet me i mire....dhe mos i hidhni shume hudhra ore...

----------


## xixe xixellonja

> bejeni me salce kosi se behet me i mire....dhe mos i hidhni shume hudhra ore...


...............................
 :pa dhembe:  ................sherr njeri , po ti na trego ndonje recept te ri, kalofesh mir.......... :Lulja3:

----------


## Antipatrea

Po ti shkruajta nja kater me siper, jo te kjo qe ke cituar ti, shiko me siper. Po pastaj duke shkruar me mori uria...

----------


## dibrani2006

> ............. .................po ju mos beni hajgare me Pasul, por po ju pys seriozisht sepse kur te me pysin mua nuk di se qe tju them...eshte e vertet qe Pasulin ne Shqiptaret e perdoremi shum, por siq e permendet, Flin e Kosoves, Pitet,Bureket, ndoshta me keto, ah keto te tria i kam shum per qef po jav ndiej eren...me ka marr madhi ti ngreni,sidomos nji Samun me Qevapa te Pejes sime...
>                                      ...dibran, te lutem ma spjego ket gjell qe e permende siq eshte me çka nreqet, ndoshta e njof me ndonje emre te tjeter, dhe ti drijans qe eshte taratori,ju falenderoj...ndoshta keshtu  quhen ne Shqiperi, met vertet vet nuk i njof, spjegomani pak... Pershendetje te gjithve, nga Pejanja.


::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::  ::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::
Po xixe xixellonja te tregoje sepse nuk kam qene ne internet tere diten vetem e le hapun,PILAFI behet me oriz dhe me mish kjo eshte e gjitha.

----------


## donna76

Guzhina shqiptare i ngjan shume asaj te ballkanit ,Greqia Turqia
ne jemi  per te gatuar mishin ne pergjithesi ato te deleve vici me zarzavate te shoqeruara me leng zakonisht
ose zarzavate ne furre me mish
kemi shume gjelle dhe pjata te thata si byrek ose pasticio..yyyyyy sa ka 
po te doni me kerkoni se, modestamente jam e mire ne gatim...

----------


## donna76

pilafi segreti eshte te masat e orizit dhe ujit
merr nje tenxhere te gjere dhe hidhi  pak vaj ose gjalpe 
mate orizin me nje gote uji
ver psh 2 gota orizi dhe skuqe pak ne tenxhere kaurdise deri sa te marri pak ngjyre 
pastaj shto ujin e valuar dhe hedh 4 gota uji
pak kripe dhe mbuloje 
kur eshte gati jane formuar ca vrima dtth qe pilafi ka dale perfekt(eshte me mire ma mish)
e buon apetito!

----------


## Cappuccino

Flit me hitha te zier jane te njohur ne vendin tim. Mund t'i provosh, jane shume te kajshem  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## xixe xixellonja

> Flit me hitha te zier jane te njohur ne vendin tim. Mund t'i provosh, jane shume te kajshem


................................
...........e kam pervuar ket, po ti a ke diqka te re... siq po shifet neve Shqiptarve me shum na shkon shitja e Arit se nreqeja e gjellrave............... :pa dhembe:  .......................!!!!!!!!!!!!!çe thua ti?

----------


## xixe xixellonja

> ::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::  ::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::
> Po xixe xixellonja te tregoje sepse nuk kam qene ne internet tere diten vetem e le hapun,PILAFI behet me oriz dhe me mish kjo eshte e gjitha.


..................................................  ........................
kesaj ne Spanje i thojn paella, dhe keta mendojn qe eshte gjella e tyre, VETEM QE E NREQIN ME PESHK DHE ME LLOJE TE NDRYSHME TE PESHQEVE, QE I VIE ERA TE QES TE VIELL, VET KET S' MUNDI TA PERVOJ DOT, po me mish siq e nreqemi ne, eshte ti ngrenesh gishtat, ah po me hin uria... :pa dhembe:  ...

----------

